# Keep having to log in....



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

...each time I come back to the Forum, even though I always tick the "always keep me logged in" button when I log in.

Anyone else get this, or just me? :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Check that your browser allows the storage of cookies.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

KevinST said:


> Check that your browser allows the storage of cookies.


yeah, does, and it's the same PC that I've used to log on here for the last couple of years with no probs. Just started the last couple of days that it's logged me out each time.

Strange :? ...but hardly the end of the world, just can't figure out why it's doing it. Oh well.....


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Something weird going on. I just lost all my unread flags and found myself not logged out but logged in as someone else "pathologist-uk".

I'm posting this to see who it says it's posted by. :?

scoTTy.


----------



## pathologist-uk (Oct 3, 2003)

Logging out of this account.

scoTTy.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Logged out and back in again and it's correct again.

That's really weird!!

:?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm having to log in each time I visit too  Was OK yesterday - not now though


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Same here.... started logging me out on home machine some time ago... then a few days later on my old laptop... the new laptop I'm on now was fine til yesterday (so about a week) and now wont log me in automatically...

cookies are enabled but for some reason the site can't seem to create a valid cookie when you ask to remain logged in... the cookie file isn't created so when it checks the cookie it gets a file not found error. It is definitely site specific as other sites, even those using the same BBS software, work OK...


----------



## PammyV2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pammy said:


> I'm having to log in each time I visit too  Was OK yesterday - not now though


Have had to re-register as PammyV2  using hubbys e-mail addy - and have only just now been able to get in. Been having real prob's. Have e-mailed support and waiting for a response. My orginal account seems totally defunct


----------



## martfargo (Feb 11, 2003)

I have to log in everytime I visit too? Any news?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just tried to post something and i was logged out :? :? i have never been logged out before , what is going on


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just did it again ,changed page/topic and got loggedout , in the 3 years+ this has never happend


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, still happening to me regularly as well


----------

